# What to Watch this Fall 2015?



## jacobp (Oct 8, 2001)

I know it may be early, but has anyone seen any reviews recommending the shows to watch this fall?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jacobp said:


> I know it may be early, but has anyone seen any reviews recommending the shows to watch this fall?


Check the TiVo. A week or two ago something popped up about new shows. I clicked on it an it had the networks separated out. Then once you select the network the new shwos were listed. And then you could watch a preview of the show and also setup a OnePass. I setup One Passes for half a dozen shows that start in September and October.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The new ones I'm planning on trying out:

The Muppets
Heroes Reborn
Limitless
Minority Report


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I always sample most of the new shows. The ones I'm most anticipating are

The Muppets
Blindspot
Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris
Dr. Ken
Minority Report

And by far the most anticipated but not TiVo schedulable yet (after the NFC Championship Game)

The X-Files


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've seen nothing that piques my interest....


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

We've looked over the options casually. We might take a second look in a month or so, but otherwise we'll be checking out: Blindspot, Indian Summers, Limitless, Minority Report, Scream Queens, and maybe Supergirl.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Just went through all the new shows and made a list of what I'll be trying:

Blind Spot
Blood and Oil
The Catch
Code Black
Containment
DC'S Legends Of Tomorrow
The Frankenstein Code
The Grinder
Heartbreaker
Heroes Reborn
Limitless
Lucifer
The Family
Minority Report
Of Kings and Prophets
The Player
Quantico
Rosewood
Supergirl
The Bastard Executioner
Chicago Med
Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders
Game of Silence
Rush Hour
Shades of Blue
Fear the Walking Dead
The X-Files


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Most anticipated for me is 'Fear the Walking Dead'


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll probably test all non-comedy and non-reality shows. Looking forward to Minority Report and Scream Queens. 

I'm definitely watching Fear TWD but it is considered a summer thing, n'est pas?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

August 23rd right?


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fear the Walking Dead
Minority Report
Supergirl
Limitless
Heroes Reborn
Legends of Tomorrow
Code Black

And whatever comes after "The Big Bang Theory"


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's my long list to give a chance (doubt half will survive 3 eps):

blind spot
the catch
code black
containment
chicago med
dc's legends of tomorrow
the family
the frankenstein code
game of silence
the grinder
heroes reborn
limitless
lucifer
minority report
the muppets
quantico
the real o'neals
supergirl
the x-files


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> ...I'm definitely watching Fear TWD but it is considered a summer thing, n'est pas?


OP said "... shows to *watch *this fall" so technically that would fall under his/her category since it bleeds into the fall....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

FYI to the original poster....

I always use the futon critic website to help plan. I screen scrape their fall TV grid (for just the basic networks since that's all we have), and give that to my wife to review. When you are online, the grid also has live links to information to each show, which is a great and easy way to help decide what you want to watch....etc.....

Then I make a spreadsheet to come up with my general season pass order, etc. This also helps me to remember when I have to put new SPs into the SPM.

Fall grid: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/fall-2015-grid/


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

@jlb - thanks for that tip.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

a couple of weeks ago I got home from work around 3 am and there was a fall preview going on on some channel - I think it was Ion 

they were showing Supergirl and I was really surprised 

I totally expected that show to be garbage 

but the first 5-10 minutes of the preview made it look REALLY good 

then the preview showed 

one person knows her secret identity 
a second person knows her secret identity 
a THIRD person knows her secret identity 
a FOURTH person knows her secret identity 

so it's going to be another one of those "super hero with an inner circle" shows :down: :down: :down: 

so disappointed 

had no desire to watch it at all 
then changed my mind after seeing the first part of the preview 
then changed my mind back after seeing the second part of the preview 

no desire for that 

no new shows interest me 

just looking forward to "Person of Interest" and "Supernatural" and the US version of "Sherlock"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Most anticipated for me is 'Fear the Walking Dead'


^^^ This


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

jamesl said:


> so it's going to be another one of those "super hero with an inner circle" shows :down: :down: :down:


Because maniacally paranoid introverted hermits are so much more interesting.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

jlb said:


> FYI to the original poster....
> 
> I always use the futon critic website to help plan. I screen scrape their fall TV grid (for just the basic networks since that's all we have), and give that to my wife to review. When you are online, the grid also has live links to information to each show, which is a great and easy way to help decide what you want to watch....etc.....
> 
> ...


Yep. That's what I do every year. I print out the grid and see which shows pique my interest and then set up my series recordings when they show up in the guide. I make a list of the premiere dates and keep it next to my HTPC so I know when to start looking for the new shows. They're a little late in fleshing out the fall guide this year. Right now it only shows the network programs and none of the cable shows.

I watched the entire pilot episode of Supergirl when it was leaked on the web months ago. You should watch the entire episode before making a snap judgement. I'll definitely be watching it. The Muppets, X-Files, Minority Report, DCs Legends of Tomorrow, Fear the Walking Dead and a few others are also on the list. I'll give Heroes Reborn a shot, but if it's anything like the original, I'll pass.

I haven't researched many of the new shows yet so I can't come up with a comprehensive list at this time. The new shows I will be avoiding are:

any new cop shows
any new medical shows
any new lawyer shows
most new sitcoms
all "reality TV" shows
all talent shows

The genres have been so overdone that there's very little new material they can come up with. They might as well just move the daytime soaps to prime time.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

So what is Fear the Walking Dead? Is it a spin off to Walking Dead? I missed the boat on walking dead and haven't had a chance to watch it. Do I need to see it to watch this?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

dimented said:


> So what is Fear the Walking Dead? Is it a spin off to Walking Dead? I missed the boat on walking dead and haven't had a chance to watch it. Do I need to see it to watch this?


FtWD tells the story from the perspective of a different set of people, in a different part of the country. The story will be quite different due to how different are the different parts of the country (northern Georgia versus the city of Los Angeles).


Spoiler



FtWD begins during the months-long period between the very first and second scene of the first episode of tWD. (That first scene happens _before _the dead started walking.) It seems clear that, at least the first season of FtWD, happens before everything in tWD except for that very first scene.


I have no idea how much FtWD will rely on knowledge of tWD. My guess, based on what I would do if I was EP, is that it would not.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

No mentions of Angel from Hell, saw the pilot at the MGM at the end of June, we're giving it a timer along with Limitless, Supergirl, Minority Report and the new Criminal Minds ...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

dimented said:


> So what is Fear the Walking Dead? Is it a spin off to Walking Dead? I missed the boat on walking dead and haven't had a chance to watch it. Do I need to see it to watch this?


This is actually a prequel that takes place in Los Angeles during the time frame that the main character in The Walking Dead, Sheriff Rick Grimes, is in a coma in a Georgia hospital. It's supposed to explain the events that took place during the initial outbreak of the Zombie virus. Since the timelines don't really overlap, at least not in the beginning, I don't see how this would affect you not seeing The Walking Dead. If anything it will provide the back story so, when you do start watching The Walking Dead, you'll already have a handle on what happened. It's all good either way.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Colony*



> Colony is a naturalistic drama about a family that's torn by opposing forces and makes difficult decisions as its members balance staying together with surviving the struggle of the human race. Set in the near future, the story takes place in Los Angeles, which exists in a state of occupation by a force of outside intruders. Some people choose to collaborate with the authorities and benefit from the new order, while others rebel and suffer the consequences. Josh Holloway stars in Colony as Will Bowman a former FBI agent who  in a bid to protect his family  is forced to collaborate with the occupational government to bring down the growing resistance movement inside the L.A. colony. Sarah Wayne Callies co-stars as Katie Bowman, Will's wife and a mother of three who struggles daily to keep her family safe and united in an occupied Los Angeles.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What ever happened to "Expanse"?...thought it was suppose to debut this summer.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> What ever happened to "Expanse"?...thought it was suppose to debut this summer.


It looks like it's going to start airing in December.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> It looks like it's going to start airing in December.


Ah, good. Really looking forward to this one....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I went through the TiVo list, watching the video previews, a few weeks ago and added these season passes:

Blindspot
Chicago Med
Code Black
Containment
Craxy Ex-Girlfriend
DC's Legends of Tomorrow
The Frankenstein Code
Heroes Reborn
Limitless
Lucifer
Minority Report
The Player
Quantico
The Real O'Neals
Rosewood
Supergirl
Wicked City

Still need to go through the cable network offerings someplace and decide what to try, since TiVo didn't provide anything but broadcast network new series.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

What ever happened to the Red Mars adaptation? Somehow I thought that was going to be airing this fall but I see no sign of it anywhere.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I went through the TiVo list, watching the video previews, a few weeks ago and added these season passes:
> 
> Blindspot
> Chicago Med
> ...


I'm retired and I still wouldn't have the time to watch what you have listed.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

brianric said:


> I'm retired and I still wouldn't have the time to watch what you have listed.


I watch about 5 shows a night. That's about 35 shows a week. 5 shows only takes about 4 hours if you skip commercials.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

brianric said:


> I'm retired and I still wouldn't have the time to watch what you have listed.


Eh, I tend to record at least the first ep/pilot of all new shows except the reality/unscripted junk and some sitcoms. I'll try to give the new shows a shot during the week before ep 2 airs, and before watching any carryover season passes. Some I'll cancel 10 minutes in, some I enjoy right away and keep, and some I think have some promise but they just don't grab me right away; I'll keep those passes, and save for when I get around to them.

I work from home most days though, and prefer even bad prime-time shows being on for background noise rather than the drek that is on during the day.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jamesl said:


> ... the US version of "Sherlock"


The what now?  We already have "Elementary"... and "Sherlock" already airs here. Are they seriously remaking it?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Allanon said:


> I watch about 5 shows a night. That's about 35 shows a week. 5 shows only takes about 4 hours if you skip commercials.


We watch 3 shows a night on weekdays, 4 shows a night on weekends, so about 19 hour-long shows a week (so about 14 1/2 hours), still enough to fit all those series listed, if we were so inclined.



Flop said:


> Eh, I tend to record at least the first ep/pilot of all new shows except the reality/unscripted junk and some sitcoms.


Good point: Adding a Season Pass doesn't obligate us to watch the series, and surely doesn't obligate us to do so in any specific time period. Series go into reruns for weeks a time, several times during the year, but I don't watch reruns. Instead I have backlog that I burn through. Figure some series have 22-26 episodes per year, others have 15-17 episodes per year, and still others have 10-13 episodes per year, especially when you factor in cable. We don't watch television during vacation, so take those weeks out of the mix, and to fill those 14 1/2 hours a week we need about 67 Season Passes (or season disc sets), total, over the course of a year.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Public Morals'* 
PREMIERS - August 25, 2015 
NETWORK - TNT



> In early 1960s, New York City, Officer Terry Muldoon runs the Public Morals Division, a plainclothes unit of the NYPD whose job it is to police vice crimes such as gambling and prostitution. Muldoon juggles various situations, including warning his gangster uncle Mr. O not to challenge the head of the west side Irish Mob and schooling the new recruit Shea how the division actually works. Muldoon also struggles to raise his family in the increasingly violent Hell's Kitchen neighborhood.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I added close to 20 new season passes this year. 

If pass seasons are any indication I will probably keep less than 1/2 of those after 2nd week.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Vixen'*

Classification: Animation
Genre: Adult Cartoons | Action | Super Heroes
Status: New Series
*Network: CWSEED.com* ( USA)
Airs: Tuesdays
Runtime: 30 Minutes (entire series)
Premiere: August 25, 2015



> The series follows Mari McCabe aka Vixen, a superhero with the skill to adopt the abilities of animals. The TV show will be set in the same universe as CW shows The Flash and Arrow.


These are web episodes. Each episode will be about 5 minutes.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bicker said:


> Good point: Adding a Season Pass doesn't obligate us to watch the series, and surely doesn't obligate us to do so in any specific time period. Series go into reruns for weeks a time, several times during the year, but I don't watch reruns. Instead I have backlog that I burn through.


Yes.

Friends always give me crap about how much tv I record, but it just ensures that I have plenty of new tv to watch all the time. I've got new tv to watch during rerun times and between seasons. I've been watching new tv all summer long. I have some shows that still have 30+ unwatched episodes on the TiVo.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Watched Public Morals last night. 

Wasn't bad, but everything, and everyone started to blur into each other..

I may have to watch it again.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

My TV watching has been decreasing and most of the shows I watched last season are returning at some point so I am not looking to add many new shows. The top two frontrunners for me are

Heroes Reborn and Blind Spot. 

The latter just so happens to fall on the most crowded TV night for me, a night when I am not even at home so I start having to play catch-up on Tuesday.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Watched Public Morals last night.
> 
> Wasn't bad, but everything, and everyone started to blur into each other..
> 
> I may have to watch it again.


I had a similar problem, but was able to tell a few of them apart as I know the actors. But some of the fringe characters seem similar.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

The shows I'm actually looking forward to are Dr. Ken, Blindspot and Colony. I'll probably watch a few of the other new ones and hope to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

FYI Fox changed the name of "The Frankenstein Code" to "Lookinglass"


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

madscientist said:


> What ever happened to the Red Mars adaptation? Somehow I thought that was going to be airing this fall but I see no sign of it anywhere.


i don't think it's airing this fall- iirc, JMS is doing the writing, i think that was announced in the early summer...maybe

show's i'll watch the first couple of eps of

*[friday, september 04, 2015]*
12:01 AM	AMAZON	hand of god: episodes 2-10 (#102-110) [series premiere]


> The show centers on Judge Harris, a hard-living, law-bending married man with a high-end call girl on the side, who suffers a mental breakdown and goes on a vigilante quest to find the rapist who tore his family apart. With no real evidence to go on, Pernell begins to rely on "visions" and "messages" he believes are being sent by God through Pernell's ventilator-bound son. Hand of God also stars Dana Delany as the Judge's protective wife Crystal Harris, Garret Dillahunt as KD, the born-again sociopath whose violent tendencies are exploited by Pernell, Andre Royo as the slick, smart, gregarious, and greedy mayor Robert 'Bobo' Boston, Alona Tal as Pernell's grieving daughter-in-law Jocelyn Harris, Julian Morris as the questionable preacher Paul Curtis, Elizabeth McLaughlin as the preacher's sultry girlfriend Alicia, and Emayatzy Corinealdi as Pernell's call girl and confidante Tessie. Forster, Watkins, Perlman, Brian Wilkins and Jeff King are Executive Producers, and Jillian Kugler is co-Executive Producer.


FX bastard executioner, the: pilot, parts 1 & 2 (#101/102) [two-hour series premiere]


> The 10-episode first season of The Bastard Executioner from Kurt Sutter, the Creator/Showrunner of the hit FX series Sons of Anarchy, debuts on FX on September 15th with a two-hour premiere. The Bastard Executioner is a blood-soaked, medieval epic that tells the story of Wilkin Brattle (Lee Jones), a 14th century warrior, whose life is forever changed when a divine messenger beseeches him to lay down his sword and lead the life of another man: a journeyman executioner. Set in northern Wales during a time rife with rebellion and political upheaval, Wilkin must walk a tight rope between protecting his true identity while also serving a mysterious destiny. Guided by Annora (Katey Sagal), a mystical healer whose seeming omniscience keeps Wilkin under her sway; manipulated by Milus Corbett (Stephen Moyer), a devious Chamberlain with grand political aspirations; and driven by a deepening connection with the Baroness Lady Love Ventris (Flora Spencer-Longhurst), Wilkin struggles to navigate political, emotional and supernal pitfalls in his quest to understand his greater purpose. The Bastard Executioner also features series regulars Kurt Sutter, Sam Spruell, Darren Evans, Danny Sapani, Timothy V. Murphy, Sarah White, Sarah Sweeney, Elen Rhys, Ethan Griffiths and guest star Matthew Rhys. The Bastard Executioner was created by Sutter, who will serve as Executive Producer along with award-winning producers Brian Grazer, Francie Calfo and Paris Barclay. Sutter wrote the script for the pilot of The Bastard Executioner, which was directed by Barclay. The project is being produced by Fox 21 Television Studios and FX Productions.


FOX	minority report: tba [series premiere]

NBC	blindspot: tba (#101)[series premiere]


> A vast international plot explodes when a beautiful Jane Doe, completely covered in mysterious, intricate tattoos, is discovered naked in Times Square with no memory of who she is or how she got there. But there's one tattoo that is impossible to miss: the name of FBI agent Kurt Weller, emblazoned across her back. "Jane," Agent Weller and the rest of the FBI quickly realize that each mark on her body is a crime to solve, leading them closer to the truth about her identity and the mysteries to be revealed. The cast includes Sullivan Stapleton, Jaimie Alexander, Audrey Esparza, Rob Brown, Marianne Jean-Baptiste, Ukweli Roach and Ashley Johnson. Martin Gero serves as writer and executive producer. Greg Berlanti, Sarah Schechter and director Mark Pellington also executive produce. "Blindspot" is produced by Warner Bros. Television and Berlanti Productions.


ABC	muppets, the: tba (#101) [series premiere]

CBS	limitless: pilot (#101) [series premiere]


> a fast-paced drama about Brian Finch (Jake McDorman), who discovers the brain-boosting power of the mysterious drug NZT and is coerced by the FBI into using his extraordinary cognitive abilities to solve complex cases for them. Working closely with Brian in the major case squad in New York City is Special Agent Rebecca Harris (Jennifer Carpenter), a formidable investigator with a dark past, and Special Agent Boyle (Hill Harper), a former military officer and Rebecca's confidante. They report to Special Agent in Charge Nasreen "Naz" Pouran (Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio), a canny manipulator of the reins of power. Unbeknownst to the FBI, Brian also has a clandestine relationship with Senator Edward Mora (Academy Award nominee Bradley Cooper, recurring), a presidential hopeful and regular user of NZT who has plans of his own for his new protégé. Fueled now with a steady supply of NZT that enables him to use 100% of his brain capacity, Brian is more effective than all of the FBI agents combined, making him a criminal's worst nightmare and the greatest asset the Bureau has ever possessed. Craig Sweeny, Marc Webb, Alex Kurtzman, Roberto Orci, Heather Kadin, Bradley Cooper, Todd Phillips, Ryan Kavanaugh, Tucker Tooley and Tom Forman are executive producers for CBS Television Studios in association with K/O Paper Products and Relativity Television. The pilot was directed by Marc Webb ("The Amazing Spider-Man" 1 and 2 Feature Films).


NBC	heroes reborn: tba 

NBC	player, the: tba (#101) <mostly because i really like the Blacklist>


> From the executive producers of "The Blacklist" and starring Wesley Snipes and Philip Winchester ("Strike Back," "Fringe") comes an action-packed Las Vegas thriller about a former military operative turned security expert who is drawn into a high-stakes game where an organization of wealthy individuals gamble on his ability to stop some of the biggest crimes imaginable from playing out. Can he take them down from the inside and get revenge for the death of his wife, or is it true what they say: The house always wins. The cast also includes Charity Wakefield and Damon Gupton. John Rogers serves as writer and executive producer. John Davis, John Fox and director Bharat Nalluri also executive produce. "The Player" is produced by Sony Pictures Television, Davis Entertainment and Kung Fu Monkey.


i haven't sorted my Oct shows yet- there's a bunch more i'm curious abt.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

blindspot has got to be the dumbest premise of a show ever 


so they find this naked woman in Times Square and nobody has any idea who she is -- fingerprints, DNA, facial recognition -- all turn up nothing 
but she's covered in tattoos that that have clues about crimes 

but instead of permanently locking her up they decide to take her out on every mission they go on 

LOL, dumbest plot ever


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect [a] that you're missing some important details about how things went from Point A to Point B; and * that the "Who is she?" paranoia will be a regular plot point in the series.*


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Limitless sounds like a reboot of Chuck.

The Bastard Executioner sounds interesting but a similar series (medieval time period) is upcoming that could be much, much better. http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ies-on-saxon-appeal-creators-say-9595959.html The book series is excellent. The Last Kingdom premiers on BBC America on October 10th.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

bicker said:


> I suspect [a] that you're missing some important details about how things went from Point A to Point B; and * that the "Who is she?" paranoia will be a regular plot point in the series.*


*

Might also be missing the fact that this is a TV show.*


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Limitless sounds like a reboot of Chuck.
> 
> The Bastard Executioner sounds interesting but a similar series (medieval time period) is upcoming that could be much, much better. http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ies-on-saxon-appeal-creators-say-9595959.html The book series is excellent. The Last Kingdom premiers on BBC America on October 10th.


i'm looking forward to the BBCA show too, love me the broadsword show's  anyone know when Vikings comes back?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

wprager said:


> Might also be missing the fact that this is a TV show.


+1 
No scripted shows are particularly realistic. Even those based on something that actually happened are embellished. If you want believable you'd be watching footage of people passing by a street corner for an hour, but that would be boring.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

wprager said:


> Might also be missing the fact that this is a TV show.


That too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone know the best place to read reviews on the new fall season? As much as I don't base my viewing habits on reviews, I DO find out more about the shows than I get from the network supplied descriptions. TV Guide used to be my go to back in the day, but, well the magazine doesn't exist anymore, and not sure if the website is done the same way.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Entertainment Weekly is my go to. The Fall Preview issue should be out soon... hoping this Friday.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Entertainment Weekly is my go to. The Fall Preview issue should be out soon... hoping this Friday.


I presume it's online?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I presume it's online?


I don't know if the specific Fall Preview stuff will be available on the website. I know it will be available in the online issue that is available through like iOS Newsstand. We subscribe to the dead tree version (bathroom reading ), so we have access to the online issues.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I don't know if the specific Fall Preview stuff will be available on the website. I know it will be available in the online issue that is available through like iOS Newsstand. We subscribe to the dead tree version (bathroom reading ), so we have access to the online issues.


Thanks. I'm more inclined to search out a website. Worse comes to worse, I'll just wait until the NY Times has their fall preview stuff, or seek out online alternatives.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Since you mentioned TV Guide I thought you were looking for something in paper.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Since you mentioned TV Guide I thought you were looking for something in paper.


Well in the paper days, that was my go to. And out of habit I would by the Fall Preview only.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I rely on The Futon Critic most of all. The information is online, well-organized, to-the-point, and includes details such as episode schedules.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bicker said:


> I rely on The Futon Critic most of all. The information is online, well-organized, to-the-point, and includes details such as episode schedules.


I use Futon Critic's schedule. When I click on a show, I get the network blurb about the show. Do they have reviews as well? I guess the fact that they have "critic" in the name says they do


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't heard of half of these (although most listed are telefilms and internet shows)
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe I'll try Blindspot, Supergirl, The Player and Minority Report.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

jamesl said:


> I haven't heard of half of these (although most listed are telefilms and internet shows)
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


I rely mostly on this list, instead:
New Dramas this Fall

It's much more manageable and better aids me in crafting my Season Pass selections.

I suppose if you like comedies, you need to review this list as well:
New Comedies this Fall


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Limitless'*

FYI,

The pilot episode is available via magical means or if your a CBS All Access subscriber you can stream it.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. I'm more inclined to search out a website. Worse comes to worse, I'll just wait until the NY Times has their fall preview stuff, or seek out online alternatives.


I always thought it was "if bad comes to worse" or "if worse comes to worst". But apparently the original is "if worst come to worst".

http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/9141/worse-comes-to-worst-or-worst-comes-to-worst



> Like many idiomatic expressions, the phrase was never logical. Worst comes to worst is still a widespread usage. Merriam-Webster's dictionary of English usage says it took over a hundred years since it was first seen in print for Daniel Dafoe to try and make it logical by using worse comes to worst in Robinson Crusoe (1719). Yet the first form still persists nearly 300 years later.


But wait...



> Actually, it's very logical. What has changed is that originally the verb was in the subjunctiv ... if (the) worst come to (the) worst ... means if the worst possibility becomes (or comes to) the worst reality.


English is weird.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> I always thought it was "if bad comes to worse" or "if worse comes to worst". But apparently the original is "if worst come to worst".
> 
> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/9141/worse-comes-to-worst-or-worst-comes-to-worst
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks for that


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> *'Limitless'*
> 
> FYI,
> 
> The pilot episode is available via magical means or if your a CBS All Access subscriber you can stream it.


Thanks. I'll check it out before I set a season pass for it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I set Limitless and Minority Report to record but its 50/50 if I'll actually watch them as I didn't like the movies they are based on that much.

I'm also ambivalent about Heroes Reborn but I set it to record anyways and will most likely watch the first episode.

I'm willing to check out Scream Queens and Blindspot (for Jamie Alexander) and I'm checking out the Muppets.

I am taking a pass on The Player.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Agent X'*



> After her inauguration, newly elected Vice President Natalie Maccabee (Sharon Stone) is initiated into a covert world of danger by her chief steward, Malcolm Millar (Gerald McRaney) and Chief Justice Caleb Thorne (James Earl Jones). Contrary to what the public believes, the job of Vice President is far from ceremonial. In fact, enshrined in a secret version of the Constitution is a section endowing Natalie with her own secret agent, John Case (Jeff Hephner), to be deployed in times of crisis. Natalie quickly finds herself in play when the daughter of FBI Director Stanton (Jamey Sheridan) is kidnapped, and authorities are helpless in rescuing her.





> The drama centers on an unseen person who works to protect the country and its citizens from all manner of threats by any means necessary in times of extreme crisis when traditional law and government aren't in a position to help. Created by the original founding fathers but hidden from the view of the public, there is an agent of unknown identity that is trained and ready to serve -- deployed only at the careful discretion of the vice president.


Starts November 8 on TNT.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Seems to me that reads like, "We can put whatever far-fetched nonsense together and call it a television series, if we have big enough stars." 

And if that's what they actually are thinking, then I suppose they'd be correct.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

At least Sharon Stone still looks good. A lot of actresses her age have completely screwed themselves up with too much plastic surgery.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

gweempose said:


> At least Sharon Stone still looks good. A lot of actresses her age have completely screwed themselves up with too much plastic surgery.


For example:

Melanie Grifith


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'The Last Kingdom'*

Starts 10-10-2015 on BBC America.



> The Last Kingdom is an adaptation of Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Stories. The books follow Uhtred of Bebbanburg from a boy taken from his birthright and raised by Vikings, later fighting for King Alfred the Great and his son Edward. Shield walls, blood, revenge and the forging of many Kingdoms into one nation, a dream of Alfred's called England.





> The Last Kingdom, is a show of heroic deeds and epic battles but with a thematic depth that embraces politics, religion, warfare, courage, love, loyalty and our universal search for identity. Combining real historical figures and events with fictional characters, it is the story of how a people combined their strength under one of the most iconic kings of history in order to reclaim their land for themselves and build a place they call home


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Doesn't look good for Minority Report, the network cut their order from 13 episodes to 10 due to poor ratings.

http://www.ismyshowcancelled.com/article/2015-10-10/minority-report-episode-order-cut/


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was just going to post, any cancellations, short seasons??? 3rd week into the season, that must be a record...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> 3rd week into the season, that must be a record...


Not even close. Shows have been outright pulled (not just order shortened) after just one or two episodes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Not even close. Shows have been outright pulled (not just order shortened) after just one or two episodes.


That's my point. A record of 3 weeks with no cancellations.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Flesh and Bone'*



> Described as a dark and gritty exploration of the dysfunction and glamour of the ballet world, "Flesh And Bone" follows a young ballet dancer, Claire, who has a distinctly troubled past, as she joins a prestigious ballet company in New York.


I believe the first episode can be streamed from Starz. It's also available via magical means. Officially starts November 8th.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

You lost me at ballet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> You lost me at ballet.


Ditto


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I actually wanted to watch that but I don't want to bother with the magical means. Hopefully it'll be on Netflix or Prime afterwards.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Spotless'*

PREMIERES 11-14-2015 on ESQUIRE NETWORK.



> A sexy and bold one-hour drama laced with dark humor and set in London, SPOTLESS is the story of a troubled man, Jean Bastiere (Grondin) whose life is turned upside down when his outlaw brother, Martin (Ménochet), crash lands into his world. Played out against the backdrop of Jeans Crime Scene Cleaning business, the brothers must confront dark sins of the past and very real dangers in the present. Ensnared by mob boss Nelson Clay (Coyle), corruption, drugs and death pose a constant hazard. With Jeans wife Julie (Raison), the entire family struggles to gain control over their lives and future.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'South of Hell'*

Will start airing on WEtv Nov. 27.



> A supernatural thriller. Charleston, South Carolina is an elusive city with many faces and the perfect home for Maria Abascal (Mena Suvari, Chicago Fire), a stunning, 30-year-old demon-hunter-for-hire. Alongside her brother, David (Zachary Booth, Keep the Lights On), she is skilled and fearless in her pursuit of the demons that live in others. Like those that she hunts, Maria is divided within herself, struggling with her own demon, Abigail, who resides inside of her, feeding on the evil Maria exorcises from others. Maria and Abigail share a soul and a destiny, but as Maria desperately tries to overtake Abigail, she will discover how far Abigail will go to remain a part of her.
> 
> The cast also includes: Bill Irwin (CSI) as Enos Abascal, Maria and Davids father and cult leader; Drew Moerlein (V/H/S) as Dusty, Marias neighbor; Lamman Rucker (Meet the Browns) as Rev. Elijah Bledsoe, a priest with a strong attraction to Maria; Paulina Singer (How to Make It In America) as the Reverends daughter, Grace; Lydia Hearst (Cabin Fever: Patient Zero) as southern belle Charlotte Roberts; Slate Holmgren (The Amazing Spider-Man 2) as the local drug dealer, Sweetmouth; and Lauren Velez (Dexter) as Tetra, a spiritual informant.


----------

